# FNG



## foh1217 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello! I have worked in the live music production business off and on since 1980, and have been a musician and actor as well. I am currently involved in the revival of a British-invasion influenced power-pop band that I worked with from 1980-1984.


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome! Great to have you here. Feel free to look around. Do not hesitate to jump in and start posting. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

